
Why Mastodon Can't Fail (2017) - mkr-hn
https://medium.com/@shelraphen/why-mastodon-cant-fail-351fa7800034
======
mkr-hn
>> _" If we define a social network’s success by its ability to form and
maintain strong bonds, and it’s ability to be a forum for discussion, then
Mastodon has already succeeded."_

This is still true in 2019.

